# "Hey she's not pedaling!"



## jeepr84 (Sep 28, 2005)

That statement is the bane of stokers everywhere. My wife will sometimes hear this three or four times during a ride. Unfortunately, it's usually said by friendly people just trying to be funny not having any idea that my wife would like to jump off the bike and slap them silly.

I have always considered myself an ambassador for mountain biking, particularly on the big bike, so any response other than a friendly smile or chuckle would be entirely inappropriate.

Well, thanks to King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO and their titanium shot glass bar bell, the problem is now solved. Fitting the necessary statement on the bell was a challenge but we love the end result. Now, every time my wife hears that dreaded statement, she just smiles and gives the offender a "ding" " ding" and we pedal on our way.


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

nice...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

awesome


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

While it may not be acceptable to all our tandem friends, it is very cool. Not sure the stoker would be that into it though. PK


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I know what you mean, my wife hates it also, but the ones who say it are usually friendly.....I now always joke around when I ride up to a tandem and say the same thing, although I let them know that I also ride a tandem and that it drives us(her) crazy.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Guess it only matters when I tell her, "your not pedaling", followed by some beatings or a simple "yes I am".

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*Silk-screen*

We have spent years riding where we rarely see other riders and have just started hitting "popular" riding areas and getting comments. Perhaps because we're in our 50's, we haven't heard "she's not pedaling" often enough to be irksome; more common has been "You're crazy!", "WOW", "Props", "Awesome", "Cool!" which of course, makes us feel like we MUST be all those things, which is fun!

Best reaction was when we were stopped at the top of a rocky decent on "Slim Shady" in Sedona. The approaching rider came up from below us and saw me first. It took perhaps 10 seconds into a friendly chat before she realized my wife and I were on the same bike. When the realization hit, she stopped mid-sentence entirely tongue-tied 

Anyway, I'm imagining a jersey with the following printed on it:

Yes it is!
They're pretty uncommon.
Thanks!

That should cover most of the comments


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

ki5ka said:


> We have spent years riding where we rarely see other riders and have just started hitting "popular" riding areas and getting comments. Perhaps because we're in our 50's, we haven't heard "she's not pedaling" often enough to be irksome; more common has been "You're crazy!", "WOW", "Props", "Awesome", "Cool!" which of course, makes us feel like we MUST be all those things, which is fun!
> 
> Best reaction was when we were stopped at the top of a rocky decent on "Slim Shady" in Sedona. The approaching rider came up from below us and saw me first. It took perhaps 10 seconds into a friendly chat before she realized my wife and I were on the same bike. When the realization hit, she stopped mid-sentence entirely tongue-tied
> 
> ...


Good idea for the jersey!

We just say, "we get that a lot!"


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool Bell, where do I get one!
There is an existing jersey that a number of us own from the tandemcycling.com website that states in large letters on the back:
Yes I pedal!
We are not crazy!
Ignore the screaming.

It always gets a few comments when worn to a group ride or event.

Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem
(ECDM)


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

@giff07 couldn't find that website - any idea if it still exists??


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

sportsnapper said:


> @giff07 couldn't find that website - any idea if it still exists??


Heres the link. I am not associated with this site but I did meet them at the first AORTA in 2010.

Tandem Jersey | Tandem Bike, Road Tandems, Tandem Mountain Bike, Tandem Bicycle, Information and Resource

Let me know if it works, if not I will try again.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket (ECDM)


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

sportsnapper said:


> @giff07 couldn't find that website - any idea if it still exists??


Good people...not sure if they have more jerseys, I thought Jeanne mentioned that when she ordered another set, it may have been the last ones in those sizes.

They are a neat design, and different being ll black with bright green wording.

PK


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Why not just respond "yeah and I'm not steering so you better get outta da way."
seriously we don't get that comment very often, just lucky I guess.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

The bell is probably a better idea than Traci's idea of carrying a squirt gun to spray water on annoying commenters. The best comment we heard on our vacation trip so far was "how do you steer?" Answer, "with the handlebars."


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

mactweek said:


> seriously we don't get that comment very often, just lucky I guess.


You are lucky. I get it all the time, as in they talk to me like my stoker isn't even there. "She's not pedaling!" It's highly annoying. I think they're just jealous - we ride the same area year-round and have for 7 years, so it's not like they haven't seen a tandem in the mountains before.

But, that's better than some of the other actions we've had against us. Again, I can only lump it up to jealousy.

Yeah, my wife rides with me!


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

I got this yesterday - and was fairly annoyed. Riding at Swinley forest in the UK with my son. First time we've ridden together for 10 years (he's 24 now) and only the second time out on the Lapierre we've just bought.

Riding the Blue at Swinley was hard work, for me at least, Morgan is an extremely good solo rider and gave great advice from the back, and great power on the hills. After one section, there's a short sharp hill, and we climbed to the top, and I was a bit breathless before one of a group of riders up there said 'He's not pedalling at the back'

Stupid - of course he was, we'd never get up there otherwise. I'm afraid I was pretty sarcastic, with 'I've been riding tandems for 24 years and never heard that before' and let them ride off. More annoying was Morgan had turned off the GoPro before he said it - there would have been a good edit there.....


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

You just need to get rid of that lycra and buy some baggies like Morgan


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Pah - he's got Lycra on underneath. I ditched the baggy shorts before we rode as I was a) too hot b) worried they'd catch on the bike!

Waiting to be spotted by the Swinley MTB Facebook group wearing Lycra _and_ riding a tandem - seems to be unfashionable 

Just replied to you on the singletrackworld forum!


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

I had this Old Guy in Big Bear this past week tell me and my Girl to
"Bunny Hop" :madmax::nono:


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

We've done exactly one ride on our new ECDM and already got the "She's not pedaling!" comment. I guess we'll look forward to many many more.

That said, we got a lot more kudos's (kudii?) and runners seemed happier to move aside while we were climbing, so that was pretty slick.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I always feel strange riding my solo and not getting the attention. Guess I'm just an attention whore


----------

